# Need help getting VNC code to work



## Larry - Cleve (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi Guys.

Ok first I am over my head on this one, but still above the water.

I down loaded the VNC open source code for Glance www.glance.com from www.glance.net/install/GVNCsource.zip

When I unzip the program one of the readme files tells me that there is no install program.

How do I get it to install? If need be is someone willing to help change the code for me?

This looks to be nice software to allow me to do software demo / training classes on the web. Unless you guys have a better way to have a link on a web page to open a window to show my desk top.

Thanks

Larry - Cleveland


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

If You Are Using Linux/UNIX, Just Extract it and use the Make file, doing it for windows is a little bit tricky, but you should also be able to download the VNC binary packages, the .exe's so you don't have to compile, because for a noobie to compiling whole packages, it could be tough...


----------



## Larry - Cleve (Oct 14, 2005)

Sorry I am using XP Pro and Win2000 server.

Can you tell what langauge it is writen in so I can find someone to compile it for me?


Thanks

Larry - Cleveland


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

C/C++ and did you try to find the binaries? Are You Looking For UltraVNC, TightVNC?


----------



## Larry - Cleve (Oct 14, 2005)

It is Glance VNC. I did look for more files but did not find any. You can see there home page and down load links on my first message.

Thanks

Larry - Cleveland


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

Why Glance, It's Not Really A Popular/Supported Version, I Would Recommend TightVNC, It's Got Binary Downloads And Has A Very Strong Community Backing...


----------



## Larry - Cleve (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi LW

The reason Glance is good for me is that it seams to work backwards of the VNC programs I have looked at. It allowes a person to click on a web page (small down load) then be able to see *MY* computer screen as I show them how to run software.

I am open to other lowcost ways to do this. 

I will use this for training more then support or to service there PC. I am looking at Ultra-VNC to do the support work.

Thanks

Larry - Cleveland


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

all of them allow it... just go to the IRc chat room and ask if you need deeper help


----------

